# Diarrhea



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi, My dog has recently started pooping like if he has diarrhea, I have recently changed his kibble to, Blue buffalo which is on the link provided below.

Blue Buffalo - Healthy Weight All Natural Dog Food

I have changed it to that one, geisthexe and performanceknls, has recommended me with this kibble because his leg was bowed, and his leg cured, thank God, which is an amazing improvement because they had told me that his leg would get better within 2-3 weeks and its only been a week and I have seen improvements, is there any way to cure his Diarrhea? I have also taken a stool sample to the vet lately and he has Tape worms, I have made an appointment this coming monday to get his shots to kill the tape worms, I don't know if that has anything to do with it. Please reply fast, I am really worried and since it is summer I don't want him to get dehydrated. Thank you!!!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

MMZero2009 said:


> Hi, My dog has recently started pooping like if he has diarrhea, I have recently changed his kibble to, Blue buffalo which is on the link provided below.
> 
> Blue Buffalo - Healthy Weight All Natural Dog Food
> 
> I have changed it to that one, geisthexe and performanceknls, has recommended me with this kibble because his leg was bowed, and his leg cured, thank God, which is an amazing improvement because they had told me that his leg would get better within 2-3 weeks and its only been a week and I have seen improvements, is there any way to cure his Diarrhea? I have also taken a stool sample to the vet lately and he has Tape worms, I have made an appointment this coming monday to get his shots to kill the tape worms, I don't know if that has anything to do with it. Please reply fast, I am really worried and since it is summer I don't want him to get dehydrated. Thank you!!!


Well a change in kibble can cause the runs and worms can also cause problems. Treat for worms and give the pup time to adjust to his new kibble. Always make sure he/she has plenty of fresh water. Water spoils quickly in the heat and must be changed AT LEAST once a day. Bad water will also cause runs. Cloudy water is a NO GO and usually gets cloudy after 12 hours. I have outside tethered dogs and that is very important to stay on top of.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

our pup, Cujo has a very sensitive stomach and has similar diarrhea issues. The change in food has a lot to do with it... we started with Authority (until he was 8-9 weeks), then switched to Nutro Ultra (until he was 4 months), then to ToTW (only for 2 weeks and then switched back to Ultra again until he turned 7 months)... after reading up on suggestions and the ratings analysis, unfortunately no matter what we tried constant diarrhea would occur for days at a time. A couple of vet visits later and amoxicillin was administered, we were refered to **** Van Patten's Limited Ingredient dog food. And after another round of amoxicillin for a few days, Cujo is back to regular stool. We are keeping our fingers crossed that this is the last time we have to switch dog food... hope this helps!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Why didn't the vet give you the pills for the tape worm? I have never seen a dog with the run from having tapeworm I suppose it is possible. My sons dog is always catching mice in the feild o I treat him for tapeworm 3x a year. 

Did you switch the food gradually?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

For the runs and changing his diet. Go get some Keopectate (pharmacy section in drug or grocery stores) and give him a tbsp of it for about 3 days you should see the diarrhea start to clear up. I would suggest Pumpkin but its hard to find these days and has gone up in price. 

As for Tapeworms if your dogs is infested with them then yes it could have the funs but its not likely.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you very much for the help, I will go buy the medicine for him


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ingot the medicine is it 1 tbsp a day?


----------



## chrisandpits (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, you can find Kao-Pec for dogs most anywhere. I am confused why they didn't give you a dewormer?!?! That should clear things right up.


----------

